# Livescope screen size



## Lovin (Dec 6, 2020)

Am thinking about selling my 9" Echomap sv, and going to a 12". This will be used exclusivly for Livescope. Pretty happy with the clarity of the 9", just looking for a bigger screen. Is the 12" picture as crisp as the 9" ?? Thanks everyone.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

It's not any crisper or clearer, just larger. The thing about a 12" is you can split it in 3 screens and with a 9" only 2. I've been kicking around getting rid of a 7" gen 3 on the bow, moving my 9" gen 3 to the bow and installing a 12 Live on the dash.. You won't be sorry.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Resolution is all about pixel count. Compare resolution of the units you are considering versus what you have now. Higher pixel counts per inch equal better resolution. Many cases resolution is decreased with the larger screen, but obviously the larger view may offset the slight reduction in resolution for your use.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

A friend of mine used to have a 9" screen but now has a 12". It looks fantastic and is very clear. 
I have no idea what model of units he has.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I’ve been researching the same. My conclusion is the most cost effective displays over 9 inches are either the GPSMAP 1022 or 1222. These units cost less than their equivalent ‘Echomap ultra’ counterparts, have the same resolution, but have two features that would be good for a unit dedicated to LiveScope:

1) Keyed assist including a knob for adjusting forward and depth range and sensitivity
2) ActiveCaptain Helm. This lets you make recordings of LiveScope and allows you to replicate the display to a tablet or phone display. I want this to allow two people to vertical jig with down mode with one person using an iPad. 

If you get it without maps or transducer, the price is 1899 for 12 inch unit. I’m going with the 1022 for dedicated LiveScope display provided I’m satisfied with the sidescan provided by the uhd 93SV I just purchased to get the GT56 transducer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

